# Pimp an 86 Brass Pav Pro



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok so in the age of lockdowns and mindless rants on the forum I thought it was about time to impose another over detailed pimp.

1986 Brass Pav - never been restored or serviced - not in great condition but I've seen a lot worse - so on with the mindless condition details ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Short boiler cap has a brass insert for the screw threads


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The lever is close fitting with no waggle !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The brass pavs are not all brass, in particular the base is brass plated steel so takes the most damage. Im probably not going to do a total refinish on this one as it starts to get hideously expensive, for example a replacement base would cost 180 Euro !!! so the existing base will be pimped


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm after much thought about the music to pimp by and having just heard the Charles has corona I think I will go with


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The brass pavs are not all brass, in particular the base is brass plated steel so takes the most damage. Im probably not going to do a total refinish on this one as it starts to get hideously expensive, for example a replacement base would cost 180 Euro !!! so the existing base will be pimped


 Curious about how you are going to approach this one as I have the exact same problem with a chrome plated base although mine is way worst than this


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this as all your previous refurbs have been top drawer.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ok so on with the strip down and a light descale


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The element on these has a copper shroud , in place to promote the flow of heated water circulating around the boiler


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So the pressurestat on these is a quality bit of kit, and engineering, I knew that the pstat was not working and as suspected on closer inspection it was not possible to blow air through the pipe, a quick wiggle with a pressicion tool that took several house to make sorted that.

I took the pstat apart just to check the microswitch was working, which it was.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So now the neighbour has stopped singing and holding a candle on their balcony I can concentrate on more important things FFS ?

The pressure gauge has a cracked face and some discolouration of the surround, so tapped off the bezel using a small hammer and a flat washer to work against the bezels edge all the way round.

Then pop in a replacement glass and holding the gauge face down force the bezel back on, after cleaning up the parts.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

On with the pimp, group strip down, pass me a shovel


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

And the prize inside is of course a rusted in steel circlip


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Yay refurb thread
Love the look of the brass pav..... Looks even more stream punk than usual

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The rusted in circlip actually proved quite straight forward, with a soak in penetrating oil overnight and prying it with a scriber and screwdriver it came out quite easily.

next popped the group, piston and shower screen into a jug of pulycaf for the initial clean up.


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> On with the pimp, group strip down, pass me a shovel
> 
> View attachment 37406
> 
> ...


 Pfft practically a brand new piston that ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

On with the teardown, removing the lock ring with a few careful taps and a three leg oil filter wrench.

this allows for a closer look at the discoloured brass, much of it appears to be an oxidised layer under the clear lacquer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you make it look like this though


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

OOF I have seen worse Pavonis but this is the type that is good as a project machine for the right price! I rest easy though knowing this particular one is in good hands.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok so after a short hiatus, back to the brass. Much to my surprise after further investigation it turns out the base is made from solid brass sheet and not plated as I thought. What had led me astray was seeing where the lacquer had been damaged showed up as copper coloured making me think that it was a copper plated base coat on steel before the add nickel then brass plate.

The good news is that this makes it easier to restore ?


----------

